# 6 hr. walk ons



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

6 hr. walk on trips $85, 4 hours walk ons and private trips also available. Reel Surprise charters. 251 981 7173. You'll have a great time and catch plenty of fish. Located at San Roc Cay marina, orange beach. We recently started offering 8 hr walk ons for $100 per person.


----------



## jlk0007 (Mar 27, 2009)

heading down tomorrow morning Wade, would like to get out sometime early next week. A friend of mine fished with you this past Tuesday and had a great time. Will give you a call.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds good man, we'd love to have you.


----------



## Double R (May 29, 2009)

What type fishing do you do on 6 and 4 hour trips? Do you do any bottom fishing? How many people can you take out?

Thanks, Ronnie


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

My dad and nephew go out with you guys a few times a year...always have a blast. Think they are going out this week sometime...be on the lookout for a hyperactive 10 year old named Avery!!



Hall


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

haha i'll keep my eye out for him. all we do is bottom fishing on the 4 and 6 hour trips. we take a minimum of 15 and max of about 30-32 people. it sounds like alot but on a 65 foot boat its not that bad. we can fish 20 up each side and 4-5 off the stearn, so you have plenty of room to fish considering we never take more than 32 people. went yesterday (opening of snapper season) caught 70 snapper up to about 18 lbs, a nice black snapper at about 8-10 lbs, tons of mingos and white snapper and a nice king in to 20-25 lb range.


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

Does the catch just get split up equally when ya get back or does everybody bring their own coolers?


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Captain Badfish (5/29/2009)*6 hr. walk on trips $85, 4 hours walk ons and private trips also available. Reel Surprise charters. 251 981 7173. You'll have a great time and catch plenty of fish. Located at San Roc Cay marina, orange beach.




Just curious do you have a website?


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

www.reelsurprisecharters.com . what we do is each group keeps what they catch. we give you a number, put your fish on a stringer and put them on ice inthe fish box. fish cleaning is 30 cents per pound whole weight, and we figured it up and a gallon bag of fillets is $10 and a half bag is $5. every group that went with us yesterday left with atleast a gallon of fillets, some groups left with 3 and 4 bags.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

we hd another good trip today. caught lots of red snapper and triggers. also caught some mingos, whities,and a blackfin tuna.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

finally got a day off and got a chance to actually fish on the other boat my captain owns. everyone on the boat got a limit of nice snappers, some HUGE triggers and mingos. anyone interested in going, give the charter office a call, i promose you'll have a great time.


----------

